# Flip Up 2 Man Shelter



## Dr. Walleye (Jan 12, 2014)

Ice Anglers,

I have been researching 2 man shelters and wondered your opinion. I plan to buy one for the upcoming winter. Right now my first choice is the Clam Yukon X Thermal. I would get the sled runners, cover, hitch, and probably add a light bar inside. It's a lot of money, but I want something portable for use out of my truck on local ponds and durable for use on Lake Erie. This model, #9938, has two adjustable seats, gray interior sled, 600 denier shell and 1-1/4" poles with the quick set up features. My budget is under $1000 for everything. I could use some advice from those who have used this shelter or similar ones. Also, the cost for this seems the same everywhere I look. Is there a better place to go than Gander Mountain, BassPro or Cabelas? Thanks!

Dr. Walleye


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I have a 2 man clam nanook...got it 3 years ago and im very happy with it the quality is good....it does well in strong wind...ive never been in the other brand ice shantys so cant comment on them.....but i think clams are hard to beat for the money....as far as finding a good deal on one...i ordered mine from Dicks sporting...was about 40 dollars cheaper than others at the time....hope this helps


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

If you are set on that shanty try FishUSA.com, Fish307, Glen's Army/Navy and Mill's Fleet Farm. Guys on IceShanty refer to these all the time. If you would consider a different one check at Mark's Bait and Tackle.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I'd look into the new Shappell FX200 insulated flip


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I switched to an otter pro thermal. It is built like a tank... The frame is top notch. The tub is excellent. Not to knock a clam but their quality has been dropping over the years. Talk to marks bait and tackle, he will have first hand knowledge. I know you specified the clam, the thermal is worth the cash.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I too have a 2 man Clam Nanook. It's serviceable as a roomy 1-man or smaller, 2-man unit. It's light, portable and had held up ok in my 4yrs of ownership. If I had my drutthers, I'd strongly look into the Eskimo's or Otters. Both are top-of-the-line shelter products.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The Clam is the Daewoo of shelters. It will work in a pinch but for a couple hundred dollars more you can have a Cadillac like the Otter or Eskimo. I do not know how nice of a product Shappell makes but it is probably better than Clam. I have an older Clam one man which is a decent product and then I bought a Nanook. It is not worth the money IMO


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you might check ebay, amazon, then just do a search on line for the unit you want. just checked ebay and there 679.99 plus 149.99 shipping. that's not so good. if you have a store close by that you can get them for 679.99 plus tax it would be cheaper to buy from them.
sherman


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Shappell is worth looking into. The Quality is there and so is the price, my 2 cents


----------



## revpilot (Feb 10, 2009)

Being from Perrysburg. Id make the drive up to Cabelas Dundee. They had about 25 shantys set up on the floor yesterday. You can sit in them and compare them yourself. When I buy a new shanty , the number one important thing to me is durability and ive found nothing that compares to the Otter, but with that, its the heaviest. I use a machine 99% percent of the time, so that's not a factor to me. I also like a high sided sled, because ive have had the lower sided ones in the past and when your pulling them in any amount of snow behind a machine, you get a lot of snow up under the cover inside the shanty even with a cover on. After having thermal, I would never go back to a non thermal. I cant stand frost buildup and dripping on you while fishing if your running a heater and a lot of times you can fish without a heater while others in non thermal have a heater going. Your best bet is to sit in them , pop them up and down , lift them up, compare the thickness of the material,sleds, look at the stitching, compare the poles, how they slide and collapse and then your decision will be much easier........... good luck


----------



## Dr. Walleye (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks for much for your guys' advice. I am going to keep searching, based on your comments. I really appreciate it!


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

I would agree with actually sitting in one and seeing what they have to offer...if your tall...might want to look into an eskimo I would def go with the insulated....been on erie a couple times with wind chills near 10 below worth the money!! will also offset fuel cost and the amount of fuel you will have to carry with you. 
Good luck... and I like the positive hard water attitude lets keep our fingers crossed


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

I own the Yukon thermal, and 2 otter lodge shanty's. The otter hands down for fishing with a machine is they way to go... although I would not dream of dragging the otter by hand out on mosquito lake way too much weight . .. it seems your looking to be portable also... the otter cabin maybe right up your alley . .. I had to replace a lot of hardware on the clam after a quarter season on erie pulling with a machine . .. The otter thermal is the cats meow of portable shanty's... think how you are going to fish mostly and decided from there...


----------



## Dr. Walleye (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey guys, I researched and researched. Cabelas had 20 ice shelters set up, and I toyed around with the X Thermal. (Thanks for advice, Revpilot). I set it down, set it up, looked around. Compared with others in that style and price range. I just placed my order on the Clam Yukon X Thermal. Today (Sunday) and tomorrow, Dicks Sporting Goods offers 20% off with free shipping. It saved me $136 plus the $90 to ship. Online only. Best deal I have seen on this ice house. So I pulled the trigger. Here's to warm ice fishing this year!


----------



## PKAuD (Nov 24, 2013)

I have an Eskimo QuickFlip 2 which serves me well. Lots of room and you can handle by yourself. I got mine for 300 2 years ago.


----------

